

Ask HN: I'm talking to a potential investor tomorrow.  What should I ask? - resdirector

One of my users of FolderBoy is an angel investor (http://www.dnjournal.com/cover/2009/february.htm).  He likes my product (obviously, he’s a user), and he wants to see if there’s a good investor-hacker fit.<p>What are some questions I should ask?  And what are some points that I should nail?  Considering he already sees the merits of FB,  I was thinking:<p>* The direction I want to take FolderBoy in the next 6 months, year, two years, five etc.<p>* Finance and business advice requirements in the next 6 months etc.<p>* His interest in the personal-organization space<p>What else?<p>Also, one catch: he’s in the US, and I’m in Australia.  If things go well, I will need to meet him at some stage, how would I broach the subject of travelling over to the states?  E.g., tickets cost ~AUS$1,800.
======
c1sc0
First of all, congrats! Let me turn around your question ... Ask _yourself_
these questions first: "Do I need the money at this stage?", "Which are the
non-monetary benefits the angel provides?" & "How will this benefit my
existing customers?". Good luck!

